# Rv Insurance rates



## livetohunt (Feb 12, 2009)

Who offers the cheapest insurance for travel trailers? I checked with progressive, state farm, and travellers, and they were all about the same. Any other companies I should check with? Thanks


----------



## marknga (Feb 12, 2009)

Try Gilbert RV Insurance 1-888-784-6787
They specialize in RV Insurance and usually have the best rates. Tell them that Mark from Mid State RV Center told you to call. 

Mark McDonald
1-800-226-3654
mark@midstaterv.com


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 13, 2009)

marknga said:


> Try Gilbert RV Insurance 1-888-784-6787
> They specialize in RV Insurance and usually have the best rates. Tell them that Mark from Mid State RV Center told you to call.
> 
> Mark, thanks for the info, but I called them and they were 3 times higher than everyone else. But I do appreciate you sending me the info.


----------



## marknga (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow

Sorry that didn't work out. Good luck.


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 13, 2009)

livetohunt said:


> Mark, thanks for the info, but I called them and they were 3 times higher than everyone else. But I do appreciate you sending me the info.



Let me know who you found the cheapest to be.  I have been with Foremost who had the best rates for me back in 2000, but I should probably shop around and see if I can get a better rate.


----------



## JR (Feb 13, 2009)

livetohunt said:


> Who offers the cheapest insurance for travel trailers? I checked with progressive, state farm, and travellers, and they were all about the same. Any other companies I should check with? Thanks



Travel trailers, as in 'bumper pull' campers?  Or like a real RV, i.e. motorhome?

If travel trailer, you can add it to your auto policy as another item (it will only be covered for physical damage, i.e. collision, theft, fire, falling objects, etc).  Shouldn't run you more than $7-$10 a month at MOST!

If you're talking about a RV, then that will be a little more expensive.  There are a LOT of varibles, such as value and other lines of insurance to discount it, but you could be looking at, as a example, for a $35K motorhome with your current co. that has your home/auto, about $60-$80 a mth., inclusive of liability, uninsured motorist, collision and comphrensive.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 13, 2009)

I joined Good Sam and got their insurance.  It was by far the cheapest and best coverage I found.


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Feb 13, 2009)

Gilbert RV in Florida been with 10 years


----------



## Robert Warnock (Feb 13, 2009)

I have my travel trailer insured with Grange Mutual and I just paid it today $111 for a year.


----------



## marknga (Feb 14, 2009)

JR said:


> Travel trailers, as in 'bumper pull' campers?  Or like a real RV, i.e. motorhome?
> 
> If travel trailer, you can add it to your auto policy as another item (it will only be covered for physical damage, i.e. collision, theft, fire, falling objects, etc).  Shouldn't run you more than $7-$10 a month at MOST!"
> 
> ...


----------



## gdog25 (Feb 14, 2009)

Geico- great rates in GA.


----------



## JR (Feb 14, 2009)

marknga said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Travel trailers, as in 'bumper pull' campers?  Or like a real RV, i.e. motorhome?
> ...


----------



## marknga (Feb 14, 2009)

Again I urge whoever is seeking coverage on their camper to please sit down and talk with your insurance agent.


----------



## Acrey (Apr 15, 2009)

gdog25 said:


> Geico- great rates in GA.



I wouldnt ins my dogs house w geico.


----------



## gdog25 (Apr 16, 2009)

You might ask Geico to give you a quote. They write homeowners insurance too.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 17, 2009)

Acrey said:


> I wouldnt ins my dogs house w geico.



Care to explain why?  Not trying to be a wiseacre, but it could be useful info for folks shopping for insurance.


----------



## livetohunt (Apr 18, 2009)

I ended up sticking with State Farm..They carry my home and auto, and their coverage price was comparable to everyone else I checked with....


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 18, 2009)

For those that qualify you may want to check out: 

https://www.usaa.com/inet/ent_logon/Logon


----------



## BANDT (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a 2007 Keystone/Springdale. I only pay 130 a year for full coverage. I have all my vehicles/boat/rv with Gieco.


----------



## livetohunt (Apr 22, 2009)

BANDT said:


> I have a 2007 Keystone/Springdale. I only pay 130 a year for full coverage. I have all my vehicles/boat/rv with Gieco.



That is by far the lowest rateI have seen anywhere for a 2007 Keystone. I have a 2007 Keystone Laredo and I am paying almost 3x that much. I could not find any better rates even with a perfect insurance history. I have only had one small claim in 24 years of coverage. You are getting a great deal if it is truely full coverage.


----------



## Ludlow75 (Apr 30, 2009)

For me State Farm has the best coverage.  When it comes down to it, I would rather pay $10 more a year and be covered with a company I know will pay and has a good reputation.  I am leary of these "el cheapo's".  When in doubt remember;  you will always get what you pay for.  If you get some cheap insurance you are probably going to have a hard time if you file a claim


----------

